# anyone want to rp?



## florance the fox (Oct 30, 2019)

rules no sex or 18+ ok anything else is ok for now


----------



## Mambi (Oct 30, 2019)

<A black-furred cat with a white tipped tail playfully hops over to you>

"HI!" he purrs, "I'm Mambi, pleasure to meetcha!" <whips his tail around and bows respectfully>
"You're new here as well? Cool, up for some play? <he tosses you a ball making jingling sounds and before you can react, jumps on it and laughs...then tosses it again towards you, for real this time.>


----------



## florance the fox (Oct 31, 2019)

<the fox smiles and passes the ball back> "my name is florance nice to meet you too... and yes i'm new here"


----------



## Mambi (Nov 1, 2019)

<the cat does a playful diveroll, landing on his back under the ball, and starts batting it into the air, juggling it> "Well, welcome to this lovely place. I haven't had much of a chance to explore yet, but I suspect it's full of a LOT of interesting creatures...like you! <with a smooth motion, he bats the ball high, flips over, and with a wicked grin bats the ball with his tail back towards you>. Have you met any other furry friends yet? What do you like to do for fun? <lays flat, props his head in his paws, and with a warm smile listens intently...>


----------



## florance the fox (Nov 4, 2019)

<they pass it twaords you> "some yes and cuddling"


----------



## Mambi (Nov 4, 2019)

<he lets the ball roll up to his nose, and bats it between his paws slowly...> "Well of course cuddling, who doesn't like that? <giggle> I met a few nice critters myself in my time here too, and I think you'll have fun here...lots of snuggles for everyone." <he bops the ball with his nose and pounces on it playfully laughing...> "So, you like games? If so, what kind?"


----------



## florance the fox (Nov 5, 2019)

"yes lots of games"


----------



## Metalix (Nov 5, 2019)

<appears walking from the trees> "What is all this noise?"


----------



## florance the fox (Nov 5, 2019)

the fox looks at the newcomer "who are you... are you friend or foe?"


----------



## Metalix (Nov 5, 2019)

<the wolf looks back> "I´m friends of my friends. Is that your case, little one?


----------



## florance the fox (Nov 5, 2019)

"i guess so"


----------



## Metalix (Nov 5, 2019)

<The stranger seems pleased with the answer>.... "So, tell me what are you doing in these places? Two little ones like you should know that the forest is a place full of dangers" ... <walk slowly around them>


----------



## florance the fox (Nov 5, 2019)

"i'm a wanderer trying to find a place"


----------



## Metalix (Nov 5, 2019)

"wanderer ...? .... hmmmm I've seen some go through these forests; Few have returned from there"  <look over your back in the direction of the forest>


----------



## florance the fox (Nov 5, 2019)

<the fox look back> "i see and what are you doing here?"


----------



## Metalix (Nov 5, 2019)

"me? ..... I have lived around these places for a long time; so much that I couldn't remember exactly how much"...  <sits with his back to the great and ancient forest. the fur is as dark as the shadows that trees produce at sunset>


----------



## florance the fox (Nov 5, 2019)

"what's you name?"


----------



## Metalix (Nov 5, 2019)

<a smile is drawn on his face; partly scary partly weird>... "I've had many names, it's not important now".... "I advise you not to go through the forest, go back where you came "wanderer", these trees hide more than it seems" ........<gets up and starts walking back to the deep forest >

"I like you, little one, you can call me if you need me and if you are brave enough to enter in these places"

 ......<passing a couple of trees seems to disappear into their shadows>


----------



## florance the fox (Nov 5, 2019)

<the fox goes off wandering around> "..."


----------



## FurryBun (Nov 5, 2019)

A big brown bear appears from behind one of the trees.... He smiles... "Hello little fox... what brings you into these woods..I hope that Wolf didn't scare ya.."


----------



## florance the fox (Nov 5, 2019)

"no he didn't i can handle myself and you are?"


----------



## FurryBun (Nov 5, 2019)

The big bear got up on his hind legs towering over the fox..."I little fox am Ajax, A guardian of these woods,I protect all those who wish to pass through....And who might you be?" The bear asked in his deep booming voice


----------



## florance the fox (Nov 5, 2019)

<the fox tried to stand but couldn't> "florance nice to meet you"


----------



## FurryBun (Nov 5, 2019)

Ajax got back down on four legs..."Its good to meet you florance, I hope you have a good journey through these woods....I heard you like cuddles" He replied giving a big goofy grin....


----------



## florance the fox (Nov 5, 2019)

"yes i do"


----------



## FurryBun (Nov 5, 2019)

"Well big bears like me with all this thick fur are always good for a cuddle" I replied Giving you a big bear cuddle.....


----------



## florance the fox (Nov 5, 2019)

the fox smiles and tries to hug back


----------



## FurryBun (Nov 5, 2019)

The big bear broke the hug and turned to leave, "I wish you well on your travels Florance and I hope you enjoy the forest!" He then scampered off into the trees.....


----------



## florance the fox (Nov 5, 2019)

"thanks" the fox continue to wander


----------



## Mambi (Nov 5, 2019)

<the kitty looks up from his ball and smiles> "See? Toldja...lots of wonderful souls live in these parts." <turns to the last direction of the bear and wolf> "Bye! Hope to see you again sometime! SO...where to explore next?"


----------



## florance the fox (Nov 5, 2019)

"i don't know"


----------



## Mambi (Nov 5, 2019)

"Well I'm up for some adventure, and that wolf said the forests had people not come back when they entered. That means they were having too much fun and didn't want to leave, right? <blink-blink> Sure, that's probably why, let's go!" <before you can respond, the cat jumps over you and playfully nudges you towards the treeline...> "And besides, I love sunsets and feel like prowling a little...let's find a good viewing place!"


----------



## Kotatsu_Snuggler (Nov 6, 2019)

<Suddenly, the ball jingles behind you. Florence and Mambi turn to see an orange cat playing with the ball> "Oh!" <looks up, but is still distracted by the ball> "Is this your ball? I just thought you were done playing with it, seeing as you were heading into the forest and all. Heh heh. My name's Jangle. Are you guys gonna go exploring?"


----------



## Metalix (Nov 6, 2019)

<the sunset begins to fall>


----------



## florance the fox (Nov 6, 2019)

''i guess...?"


----------



## Kotatsu_Snuggler (Nov 6, 2019)

<Knocks the balls somewhere. It jingles away.> "Oh man! I love exploring! Can I come?"


----------



## florance the fox (Nov 6, 2019)

"i guess the cat kinda controling me"


----------



## Mambi (Nov 6, 2019)

<the cat turns and smiles> "Well hello there Jangle, of course you can come!" <races beside you> "The more felines the better!" <giggle> "So you obviously met my friend Florance here, let's see what awaits us! <he runs around a little playfully, then bounds into the woods. Turning back, he meows and waves his tail> Coming? I got a wolf to track...<starts sniffing the air with a sigh> "Hey Foxie <wink>, how's your muzzle, think you can catch a smell or 2? I could use a hand...or nose..."


----------



## florance the fox (Nov 7, 2019)

the fox sniffs "i don't smell a wolf"


----------



## Mambi (Nov 9, 2019)

<the cat smells the air again> I know, me neither. He's good at hiding his scent it seems. Clever, that one...<he turns to Jangle, who looks with a shrug> Hmmm, ah well, wolf or no, we have a fading sunset to see!!! Last direction was that way, we'll pick up the scent en-route!! Meet you at the hilltop clearing over there, my fuzzy friends! <he bounds over and hugs you both playfully, then turning back towards the woods, he extends his claws, grabs the forest floor, arches back with a wicked smile, and bolts full speed towards the clearing, laughing all the while..>


----------



## Kotatsu_Snuggler (Nov 10, 2019)

"So it's a race you want" <Jangle says while waving her tail in the air and preparing to dash> "Come on! We better hurry before we get left behind!" <Jangle dashes off behind Mambi>


----------



## florance the fox (Nov 12, 2019)

"ok" the fox follows as someone watches them smiling wickedly


----------



## Universe (Nov 13, 2019)

*a gold and green blur zooms by*


----------



## Mambi (Nov 13, 2019)

<the cat reaches the clearing and screeches to a halt as the dust clouds behind him bellow. Peering into them, he tries to see his friends, when he sees a slight disturbance in them. Suddenly a wild wind pushes them away and blows the cat backwards, head over tail. Laying on his back confused, he sees the source of the chaos, a golden figure in the distance, coming around for another pass. He flips back to his feet as he sees his foxy and feline friends approaching> 

"WOW, that's one fast flyer!!! Did you see it? It was amazing!!!" <he rushes to the center of the clearing and gazes towards the sunset, as the figure passes over the reddish-yellow ball of fire in the sky, his shadow falling over the forest canopy below..> 

"HYA FRIEND!!! <the cat calls out to the figure> "You sure know how to make an entrance!!!" 

<he bounds over to his furry friends and snuggles between them with a single pounce> "Beautiful sunset...glad you could make it! <purrs and sees the shadow pass again>...Hmmm, think he  heard me?"


----------



## Universe (Nov 13, 2019)

“Thank you buddy”


----------



## Metalix (Nov 14, 2019)

<As the great red and yellow star falls across the horizon the shadows cast by the cheerful trees on the ground becomes longer, small points of light can be seen among the darkest shadows of the trees; they could be fireflies, seem to be grouped in pairs to dance ...>

"It seems that the forest receives you with all its beauty to you brave and small "wanderers""

<The black wolf appears on the opposite side of the sunset and sits on the edge of the forest, his shadow seems to merge with those of the trees and its fur is as dark as the depth of the forest>


----------



## Universe (Nov 14, 2019)

*a gold and green dragon was hidden behind a tree*


----------



## Mambi (Nov 14, 2019)

<the cat sniffs the air, suddenly aware of your scent> "HEY! Welcome back! BTW, how do you keep doing that? <laugh> That's a very neat trick you have of hiding your scent...the forest clearly works with you." <smiles and looks for your eyes in the shadows, barely able to make out your silhouetted form > "You blend well there! Love the sheen in the fur. I do hope the forest is aware that we're just passing through, no claim and no troubles! I even promise not to sharpen my claws on any trees during my time here!" 

<as the sun sets, the eyes of the cat start to glow as they reflect the ambient light from the rising moon. He stretches and looks to his friends, then back to the wolf> 

"You know, you're welcome to join us if you'd like...the view is amazing here! <blush-laugh> But I suppose you know that already...these *are *your woods after all. <giggles and smiles radiantly> "Say, that's right...do you know of any waterfalls or streams by any chance? I'd love to visit them! " "Oh and be careful, there's a VERY fast dragon around here somewhere! <the cat peers around, looking for the green/gold dragon that surprised him earlier, not seeing which tree he's behind>


----------



## Metalix (Nov 15, 2019)

<the wolf looks with interest the eyes of the cat>

"The forest only belongs to itself and I´m only part of this great conglomerate of existence"

<Behind the tree line the full moon begins to appear, it seems that the dance of the fireflies has stopped in time, although they are still in pairs. the light that emanates has become more muted and in the forest there is silence that shrieked>

"I recommend you spend the night here in this forest glade, at dawn you can go north a couple of kilometers away you will find a waterfall, follow the river and you will reach Lake _Hali_, that area is known as _Carcosa_"

<seems distracted for a moment but you can't be sure it seems that his face shows .... longing?>

"I will watch over you on your journey, little" wanderers ", at least as long as you are in the forest, don't be too curious even that little jax knows it ....."


----------



## Universe (Nov 15, 2019)

*Universe spreads his wings in shock*


----------



## Mambi (Nov 15, 2019)

<The cat nods respectfully to the wolf> "Of course, we are all free to explore as we want, it's what makes life fun. " <He turns to his friends> "I think he's got a good idea though, a little catnap and waterfalls are always more fun in the daylight! I think we can trust this dark ominous stranger who disappears and reappears randomly leaving no scent and speaks in sombre riddles laced with warnings, don't you? He's got a trustworthy nose! <he winks at you and laughs> "I can't wait to see the falls...are they large? Pools to splash round in? Unlike some other cats, I don't mind water at all!!!

But sorry, can't turn off the curiosity...already cost me 3 lives but WHOOOO it was worth it! <the cat laughs merrily and does a backflip> "But ok, good to be prepared from someone who knows the area...what level of danger are we talking here...lost in the woods, rough terrain, or more of an 'OH GOD THE PAIN, AAAUUUGGGHHHHHH!!!!!' sort of thing? <the cat smiles curiously, but you notice an odd lack of fear in his ever-glowing eyes, a glow that seems more than just a reflection of light but rather an inner energy emanating from within. Seeing this, you feel curious and for a moment you are not certain if his ease is truly warranted or not...>


----------



## Universe (Nov 15, 2019)

*Universe superspeeds off*


----------



## Mambi (Nov 24, 2019)

<The wolf smiles and fades away into the woods rather than answer. Shrugging, the cat 's eyes glow brightly and a small rip in the air appears, odd sounds emerging from it. He reaches into the rip, pulls out a blanket and soft pillow, and as his eyes return to normal, the rip re-seals itself. He yawns and curls up by the blanket while his remaining friends stare at what just happened> "Well g'night everyone!" <he turns a few times and wrapping his tail around his head, falls asleep to the sunset as he awaits the wolf's return>

<To the sounds of birds chirping and the sun's rays warm, the cat blinks a few times and stretches slowly, extending his claws and yawning wide> "MMmmmm, what a nice sleep! <looks around> Ummm, hello?" <he sniffs the air and looks further , but sees no sign of anyone. He smiles and talks to himself...> "Well they are either playing around or they started off without me...might as well take in the sunrise and then head out. I'll look for clues first though...they ARE a tricky bunch... <grins and turns towards the warm light of the sun, smelling the sweet fresh morning air with glee...>


----------



## Universe (Nov 24, 2019)

*There was a gust of wind as Universe ran by*


----------

